# Warning: Don’t Download Software From SourceForge If You Can Help It



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2015)

Tl;dr: There have been widespread reports that SourceForge is hijacking accounts of its projects and bundling adware and/or malware with their installers. For the love of God, DO NOT download from SourceForge.

Source: Warning: Don?t Download Software From SourceForge If You Can Help It



> *cdn3.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/ximg_556d01922958c.png.pagespeed.ic.IR0GDuyZq5.png?ssitoken_1433923786162_
> 
> “SourceForge are (sic) abusing the trust that we and our users had put into their service in the past,” according to the GIMP project. Since 2013, SourceForge has been bundling junkware along with their installers — sometimes without a developer’s permission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 10, 2015)

oh  was a good site once


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah. How the mighty have fallen.

Actually SourceForge used to be owned by GeekNet and was [strike]recently[/strike] purchased by Dice Holdings. They are probably to blame for such policies.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2015)

Which other alternative ?  FossHub ?

I heard about this news before.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Which other alternative ?  FossHub ?
> 
> I heard about this news before.



On the same article there is a link to Ninite, which is a free tool that installs and updates various applications for you: Spread the Word: Ninite is the Only Safe Place to Get Windows Freeware

The site claims that this is the only safe place to get Windows applications. We will have to see about that but it is true that almost all download sites have their so called "custom installers" which pack adware and junkware.

Never used it myself before, but will try and see.


----------



## root.king (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanx for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the warning ,friend [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION].
sourceforge was a real useful site for opensource project based free softwares,but now it seems to go haywire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> On the same article there is a link to Ninite, which is a free tool that installs and updates various applications for you: Spread the Word: Ninite is the Only Safe Place to Get Windows Freeware
> 
> The site claims that this is the only safe place to get Windows applications. We will have to see about that but it is true that almost all download sites have their so called "custom installers" which pack adware and junkware.
> 
> Never used it myself before, but will try and see.


*

i have been using ninite from last 5 years or so and yeah, it deals with the crap really well.*
installs only the program.
if u install bittorrent, it won't include the junk 

*fan of How-To Geek since last ten years i think. used to read all the pages during summer holidays when i first found the site.*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 10, 2015)

wrong experience. instead create Source forge client like steam.
then ads and make $$

and in defense of ads..
every one mines your data, digit forum, google, fb to show you ads. So this is fine too, if filezilla developers stick to SF, so be it. Take it or leave it.

google chrome, android are the biggest adware out there disguised as a high quality browser and OS.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> wrong experience. instead create Source forge client like steam.
> then ads and make $$
> 
> and in defense of ads..
> ...




* u *need to be careful, just like driving a car on a road, some stupid auto/bus(adware/crapware) will try to hit you.

we have mozilla firefox for chrome


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> wrong experience. instead create Source forge client like steam.
> then ads and make $$
> 
> and in defense of ads..
> ...



Doing it responsibly is one thing.

Hijacking the project page of GIMP after they pulled out of SourceForge and offering it as download with adware bundled is another matter altogether.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the share =) will pass this on to some of my friends


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 11, 2015)

yeah exactly, poor manager there.. old school spam..
new age spam is the way to go.


----------



## TechTorpedo.com (Jun 11, 2015)

yeah, i've noticed the same thing on some downloads, the problem is they have some good software that you can only get from them, so hopefully there is enough complaints for them to change their policy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2015)

What about github ? anything shady on that.. I think github's a good alternative for hosting projects


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> What about github ? anything shady on that.. I think github's a good alternative for hosting projects



For now, yes.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> What about github ? anything shady on that.. I think github's a good alternative for hosting projects



github is a proper git repository hosting service. Its simple and you have complete control on your projects. Plus they have paid premium accounts so they get their revenue that way.

However, git hub is not a mass download site like download.com, softpedia or sourceforge. It allows you to clone source code of the projects and to work on them or compile them on your machine.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

If the article is saying that Sourceforge's own installers makes people install adware, "*without user's consent*" then it would be concerning. But as long as I get the choice to 'untick' the crapwares that are bundled, I am fine.

I always stop and see what components a software is installing, and not just click Next -> Next. This have prevented me from installing crapwares. 

So I need to confirm whether Sourceforge's installs junk _without user's consent_.

[strike]Also, the article shows a screenshot of warning when downloading an exe file on Chrome. That's lol. Chrome shows that warning for 'any' .exe file you download. -_-[/strike]
Probably it doesn't block it like that.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2015)

Vyom said:


> If the article is saying that Sourceforge's own installers makes people install adware, "*without user's consent*" then it would be concerning. But as long as I get the choice to 'untick' the crapwares that are bundled, I am fine.



Biggest bloatware is adobe flash. When you download, , mcafee option is ticked by default.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2015)

that is why i have saved the direct download links of flash players & use those only to get latest versions,never even visiting the adobe site.they change it every 5-6 months or so but it is just a 2 min google search in 6 months duration so no big deal.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 14, 2015)

i use filehippo, so far good experience


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2015)

guys this explains why my laptop suddenly shows so many ads in search etc
Ive been trying to remove it but there arent any traces that i can delete
even if i do,it just comes back
the adware bundled is tremendous-something and ready coupon
pls help

sourceforge should be banned for this bs


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2015)

use malwarebytes antimalware free version to remove adware/malware.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2015)

I have seen at my work place that how these ads (adwares) are such a big source for $$$. All big corporations to major ISPs in US are involved in this.

You might need to tinker a lot for removing some specific ads. Malware bytes is indeed best easily available solution, but it hardly covers 70-80% of the adware threats.

Just keep your eye open before clicking or downloading anything, and no crap will be invited.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 4, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> use malwarebytes antimalware free version to remove adware/malware.



have tried that
have tried adwcleaner too
they all detected the 1st time and deleted
sometimes randomly chrome extensions pop up
but even after delete ,reset etc,its still present 

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> I have seen at my work place that how these ads (adwares) are such a big source for $$$. All big corporations to major ISPs in US are involved in this.
> 
> You might need to tinker a lot for removing some specific ads. Malware bytes is indeed best easily available solution, but it hardly covers 70-80% of the adware threats.
> 
> Just keep your eye open before clicking or downloading anything, and no crap will be invited.



thanks
I downloaded gimp wayy before this scam was exposed
im always extra careful


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2015)

disable system restore & run MBAM in safe mode to be sure.


----------



## Mayank_1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Java isn't far behind. Oracle bundles the awful Ask toolbar with each of their installations/updates. Actually it can be said that Flash and Java are in themselves bloatwares, most sites will function without them and they are no better than a walking vulnerability.


----------

